
How Not to Get Screwed as a Tech Co-Founder - zinxq
https://medium.com/@paultyma/best-tech-co-founder-offer-i-ever-got-e0c05d8274cb#.g9xlh1xpt
======
blackflame7000
This is a good article and brings up some interesting points. On the flip-side
finding partners who are equally capable and trustworthy is no small task. As
a technologists and entrepreneur, I often find myself having a difficult time
evaluating the true value a person would bring. Does anyone have suggestions
on what to do in scenarios where partners each have a required unique skill
set but the usage of each skill set is not proportional?

